# Why is Brian pooping on me?



## Johnny (Sep 26, 2010)

I have my first African Hedgehog called Brian. I have had hin for just under a week and I already love the little guy to bits! He's very inquisitive, he's eating well, drinking well and generally seems very happy.

I left him alone for the first 24hrs, then very gently introduced myself to him letting him smell me a few times a day then handled him without problem.

The only thing is he keeps pooping EVERY time I pick him up, is this normal and will it stop once he gets a bit more used to me?

Sorry if this question has been answered before but I couldn't find it on the forum, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I had my Roxie poo and pee (simultaneously) on me last night :| 

Does Brian go toilet before you pick him up/goes on his wheel? Sometimes you do happen to pick them up when they need to go and they just do =\ I'm not sure if its normal yet myself.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wake him up and let him go potty before you take him out of the cage,that will help some.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Pooper (note the name) and Sweetie both pooped and peed on me for the first 2 weeks or so but eventually stopped. Some hedfies stop and some may not, it's one of the things that go with them. Try waking Brian up and holding him for about 10min or so then put him back in his cage for a bit to have a munch and a bathroom break. That may alleviate his need to go on you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is quite normal for a baby to poop on you, usually multiple times. Babies are poop machines and for good reason. Most of them grow out of it and as adults aren't as likely to potty on us. Of course there are those adults that still do but the quantity is less. :lol: 

Watch for his tail to go up which signals he is ready to go. This can happen 4, 5, or 6 times after he gets up and usually then he will pee. Wear old clothes or keep him on a blanket.


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Most previous threads I've read on this say to wake them up & let them wander a bit in their cage, let them do their pottying, then get them out for handling. However, my Cricket is always a grump when I wake her up & if I pull her out of hiding she'll just go back to her bed rather than stay out in her cage. So I usually just wake her up, deal with the grumpiness, & handle her immediately. She seems to have a 10-minute lag time w/ her potty schedule (e.g. she'd usually potty on me after about the 10-minute mark). If I'd posted this earlier this evening, I would've said she's been doing better & "holding' it longer, but tonight she went on me, so .... go figure. They seem to have their own unique schedules, but I think in general they will gradually get used to you & not potty on you so much, esp. as they grow out of babyhood.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We got our Cholla as a baby. He would always go on us, so we made sure to have a towel on our laps. He hardly ever does it anymore, but we still use the towels, just in case.
Our Zoey is good for about 45 min to 1 hour. Then she starts to get squirmy. We know it's time to let her down.
Be prepared, try different things & give it time. You will figure out what's best for the 2 of you.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Giving your hedgie time to do his business before picking him up should help a lot. You can just take his bed out of his cage after you wake him up if he tends to go back to bed.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

The first two times I handled hedgehogs was at a pet store... I got pewped on by both of them, and I'm pretty sure I got a bowelful cause of the sheer volume released in a few seconds... 
It simply means you've made a new friend (or so I thought to ease my mind from the smell at the time)... or rather, that the hedgehog is comfortable enough to even let loose on you...

You want to pick them up, handle them for a moment or two to wake them up then let them back in their pen to take care of their basics then take them out again. That usually works with my hog. (I have to remove his bed from the cage though or he goes back into hiding)

Mind you, if you see your hog is REALLY trying to get away and hasn't been anywhere near a box in about 5 minutes, let him back in his cage, there's a chance it'll be that.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW,
I have used forums before but never one with so many people giving so much good advice, thanks for the tips guys!

As soon as Brian is more comfortable with me I'll get the pics of the little scamp on here. I'm also converting an old wardrobe onto a 4 tier home for him which I will post pics of when finished.

Thanks again to all who have replied.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, we're pretty awesome.  I can't wait to see the pictures of Brian!

And just remember, on his future 4 tiered home, to either enclose or put walls on all the ramps & levels so he won't fall off. 
Welcome to HHC!


----------



## tiredbutgoodmom (Dec 26, 2010)

Johnny, 
I would REALLY like to see the wardrobe home when you are done. I am trying to come up with a non-conventional home for my new non-conventional pet...Harriet is just too cool for a regular cage. Your idea has inspired me! Thanks, Karen


----------

